# ღ My Collection ღ



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 13, 2008)

My collection is not that big, not yet. But I use and ♥ everything I have.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use to buy different brands, but now I think I will stick with MAC. Cause it’s the best so far!
I really enjoy checking everyones collections here. And it made me to take pics of mine. So I was staying all day at home today and finally did it!

*Tools*





*Face Stuff*













*Blushes*









*Palettes*









*MAC Pro Palette*





*Lancome Color Design Artist Palette* 





*Lancome Mini Palette*





*Lancome 6 Color Focus Fan* 





*Lancome Color Design Holiday Palette*





*Dior Stylish Move Palette* 





*Dior Blue Croisette Palette* 





*Dior Mini Beige Massai Palette* 





*Eye Stuff *









*Mascaras and Lashes* 




*MAC PlushLash, Diorshow and mini one, Estee Lauder Projectionist mini, Maybelline Volum' Express, Lancome Hypnose, Maybelline Define-A-Lash, Lashes, Face Stones.*

*Eye Liners*





*Lip Stuff*




*Lip Liners: Estee Lauder Apple Cordial, MAC Cremestick Liner (dont know the name of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*
*Top Row: Mini smashbox Pout, MAC Fafi Sugar Trance, MAC Fafi Cult Fave, MAC Chromeglass Pastel Polish, MAC Chromeglass Metalphysical, MAC Atmospheric, Clinique Cabana Crush, Clinique Mystic, Dior Addict 313, Dior Kiss 008 Sorbet Meringue, Bath and Body Works Cookie Dough (soooo tasty!!!), Avon Teddy Bear.*
*Bottom Row: MAC Fafi Not So Innocent, MAC Fafi High Top, MAC Heatherette Lollipop Loving, MAC Lovedust, MAC Langerie, Dior Rouge 296 Beige Box-Office.*

*Perfume*




*Dior Addict -2 (my fave one), Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet, Escada Rockin' Rio, Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey, Roberto Cavalli, Thierry Mugler Angel Violet, Dior Poison, Rampage, Dior jadore, Yves Saint Laurent BabyDoll*

*My Storage Solution*









*Haul 4/20.*




*Clinique Airbrush Concealer Neutral Fair 04, Clinique Beauty l/s (gwp), Clinique Raspberry Glace l/s (gwp), Clinique Colour Palette (gwp), MAC Lacquer Tongue-In-Chic, MAC GlimmerShimmer On The Town, MAC Blush Margin, MAC Brow Shader Buttery/Blonde Taupe, MAC Sharpener*

*Update. Milani e/s.*




*White Lily, Leaf Green, Bronze Doll, Blue Lagoon & Black Out*


----------



## TUPRNUT (Apr 13, 2008)

Great collection... and very thorough labeling... thanks!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, awesome collection.  I love the variety.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

Great collection, I adore that Lancome palette with 'Strut' e/s!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice collection!!  I love EoB brushes!  And your shadow collection is just amazing!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice collection.  Very well organised.


----------



## vcanady (Apr 16, 2008)

Love it! Those Lancome eyeshadows look gorgeous!! I can't wait to get a Dior quint...I've heard they're amazing!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice collection! Where did you get the thing you put your lipsticks in??


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_Very nice collection! Where did you get the thing you put your lipsticks in??_

 
I got it at The Container Store, its only $7.99. I love it. Here is the link if you dont have one near you. 
The Container Store > Shop Countertop > Acrylic 24-Lipstick Holder


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## sincola (Apr 22, 2008)

You have a great collection!! Very good pics.


----------



## plexivixen (Apr 23, 2008)

I like that you have a bunch of different brands, variation is always good =)


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 23, 2008)

Great collection! Your organisation of your makeup inspires me as I'm cleaning out all my makeup and the way I'm sorting everything is similar to yours


----------



## frocher (Apr 23, 2008)

Lovely stash.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great collection!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow...this is a girly haven!


----------



## vcanady (May 15, 2008)

I just realized I have a Sephora deluxe sample of that Dior gloss you have [the white looking one in the tube] and I LOVE it! It's so glittery and gorgeous!!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 16, 2008)

Lovely! Great taste in perfumes...you have some of my faves.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_I just realized I have a Sephora deluxe sample of that Dior gloss you have [the white looking one in the tube] and I LOVE it! It's so glittery and gorgeous!!_

 
I know! Its so freaking good! I got it for free from Dior Diva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i just love it, goes on top of any lipstick


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 17, 2008)

your collection is beautiful i just showed my husband and said "see see now THIS is a collection" he thinks i have way too much and you have 3x the amount of brushes i do heh - but i need to get more/better brushes that and i only have 1 blush i use never really gave thought to having more than one until i started using this forum and seeing the difference.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ri0tdorque* 

 
_your collection is beautiful i just showed my husband and said "see see now THIS is a collection" he thinks i have way too much and you have 3x the amount of brushes i do heh - but i need to get more/better brushes that and i only have 1 blush i use never really gave thought to having more than one until i started using this forum and seeing the difference._

 
So true
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This forum is not helping to save money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, we have to enjoy something, right? My husband says that makeup is cheaper then diamonds.


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_So true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This forum is not helping to save money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, we have to enjoy something, right? My husband says that makeup is cheaper then diamonds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahahaha I'm so going to use that next time I come home and he sees the MAC bag I sure hope it works.

I figure out everyone has a hobby ~ boy (in general girls also do the same) spend so much on video games and whatnot so when you think about it one video game equals a few eye shadows


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ri0tdorque* 

 
_Hahahahaha I'm so going to use that next time I come home and he sees the MAC bag I sure hope it works.

I figure out everyone has a hobby ~ boy (in general girls also do the same) spend so much on video games and whatnot so when you think about it one video game equals a few eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL... So true! My hubby buys video games, i am not saying anything to him about it, I just go and buy some makeup and we are both happy.


----------

